# My Horse Memories



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your brother. It must be an unimaginably difficult thing to deal with. I'm glad you have horses in your life to help with all that.


----------



## Ridingthatgrey (Dec 3, 2019)

tinyliny said:


> I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your brother. It must be an unimaginably difficult thing to deal with. I'm glad you have horses in your life to help with all that.


Thank you so much!


----------

